# Should I take the training session or wait it out?



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

So this is again about my other post about Cici's reactive behavior. 
Thanks to Carina from the link she provided I was able to contact two trainers from the APDT website of trainers in my area. Only one replied back and we spoke on the phone earlier. 

She is a behaviorist and says she specializes in reactive dogs. I really liked what I heard from her, the only thing stopping me is my BF's opinion.

He thinks we already spent too much money on her training, and they never did anything for her anyways, that I should try to do it on my own (he doesn't say on my own but it's implied because he can't help since he's working all the time anyways).

So now I'm split.. I think I can do it on my own, but the problem is I don't know if I'm doing everything I should, or if i'm missing a small piece of the puzzle. The links I was provided with int he other thread really helped out and I learned a lot. I have been practicing what I learned with Cici. 

Anyways, I would like opinions on "who's side" you're all on:blush:. 

Can I be capable of doing it all myself from what i've learned from information on the internet and videos?

Or will this 1hr session really make a difference and help this desperate girl out.

My mind tells me go for it (because I desperately need to feel "helped" and to believe in a trainer after bad experiences), but my "conscious" is scared of at the end having the BF be right and silently saying "I told you so":smilie_tischkante:.

One session would be $85 but trainer recommends 3 sessions at 245. I can't afford the 3 sessions, I think the maximum I could do is 2  What I had spent at petsmart training I should have just spent it on trying out this trainer's 3 sessions, ugh!

I apologize if i'm wearing you all out about this same issue! My posts are also a way for me to vent:brownbag:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I would have done it. My husband would say the same thing btw. But if my dog is reactive I'd rather get professional help now than regret it later. 

Think of it this way, if I don't get the trainer and my dog is OK, all is well. But if my methods don't work, I've wasted more precious time. 

If I do get a trainer and they help, great! Even if they don't, what's just $85 more regarding how expensive dogs are anyway. 

Both options have risks. It's upto you to pick which risk you are willing to take. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Honestly, I think you can try one session out and learn a few things for you to work on with Cici. You may learn a lot even in one session and then reinforce the training at home. There is also a big difference from a trainer ( I think anyone can train a dog), but not everyone is a behaviorist. She may be able to helP you identify triggers and objectively critique your behavior in your interaction with Cici. I know you're scared of wasting money, but I think that you are dealing with better qualified trainers.


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

I agree identifying the triggers are important and I think one session wouldn't hurt. You don't want a reactive dog for its whole life you mind learn some good tips. The man I'm going to next with daisy is a rescue dog trainer he and his dog has been flown all over to help find people in disasters he was recently flown over to turkey and I think maybe Japan too. I can't wait he is more expensive than others but he is very good he does individual observation as well as puppy class. I think the professionals can pick up straight away your dogs traits even one session might be all it takes.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't think that price is bad. The trainer/behaviorist I contacted charged 175.00 the first, 140.00 the second and 120.00 the third session. I would go for one session and then work on her with what you've learned. My hubby was the same way , but he knew that i would do it anyway!!!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Since money is the issue, why not compromise? Until after Christmas, just keep practicing with what you have learned and see how Cici does. In the meantime, continue to try to keep putting money aside for the trainer in case you need the classes. Or, ask the trainer if she thinks it would be ok to spread the classes out...maybe do the one or two now and by the time for the third one, you'll have the money for that one or not need the last class at all.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm assuming this is for private sessions? I'd do at least one session if you feel this is a good trainer. Be sure you list the things that concern you, things you want to work on, etc so perhaps you could at least prioritize. I think you can get a ton out of a one hour session, things that you can work on at home. Then in a few months go back for session two. I think just be honest with the trainer and tell them your financial situation (just blame it all on the man, that's what I do :HistericalSmiley, that you need to get as much out of one hour as possible, an if they're worth their salt they'll understand and help you. I just think there would be a big benefit for a behaviorist to actually see what's going on to give you a personalized program. Plus it's great to see the techniques a trainer uses in person. Good Luck!!


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I misread your post and thought you said $245 per SESSION. Now that I re-read it to $85 or 3 for a total of $245, I don't think it's bad at all. Does she come to your house for that price? If so (which I think would be a lot more helpful for me--I would like to meet the trainer at the park where I regularly walk Lucy)--I would LOVE to find a trainer for that price. I think I'm going to shop around. I hired a behaviorist for Lucy some time ago. She didn't even take me walking with her. She just evaluated her at my home, listened to my descriptions of her behavior, and came up with a plan. That cost me $350. If I were you, and money is a real issue, I would, as others have suggested, pay for one session and then try to go from there on your own. If you need more help, then pay for one session at a time. Lucy is very reactive on leash as well, and it's a hard behavior to deal with. Good luck!


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh, and I agree--I wish I would have saved the money I spent a Petsmart. What a waste. And I got a GOOD trainer there. She was great, but how can you teach a little reactive dog anything, when she is in a room surrounded by other dogs of all sizes?


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

My husband gives me grief on things about the boys, what I spend. Sometimes he's right-he gives me grief about vets and says if it was up to me we would always be in the office.

When you live together sometimes you have to come to a compromise, but you also need to make sure you aren't the one always giving in.

What do you want to do? My boys are super reactive to people, when we went disc golfing I brought treats, and when they saw someone I showered them with treats, it started to work. (Then it got cold and we stopped disc golfing as much  ) However, if you want to try the trainer I don't think that's a bad idea at all-if you do I would just let her know, what you can afford before you get started so she can make sure you get the most out of your time.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I think it is a good idea to try one class with the professional if you can. The price seems very reasonable.
I know from going to puppy class and intermediate obedience class with Daisy that there are things it would be hard to learn without a teacher right there watching, like timing and where to look. They observe and can tell you what not to do, which is sometimes as important as what to do.
Maybe you will learn all you need from just the one class and then can keep going forward yourself.
I agree with the others that it is a good idea to let the trainer know up from that for now you can just afford the one class so that she knows to make the most of it.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow so many great answers! And hearing those comments about the price makes me feel better about it. I just didn't even know dog behaviorists existed so I wasn't sure what the average price was and if this was a good deal or too high.
I decided to go for it! She's the best I've found so far in my area, and on the phone she seemed great and since she already asked me a bunch of question about her and I explained everything, I think on the session we'll get straight to the training since she already knows the story.

I honestly can't wait longer so I'm just going to make the appointment already for next week, maybe it'll make me feel a little more confident about what I should do for christmas eve if we have people over, it could be very stressful for Cici.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I think the training session is a good idea if she comes to your house. Jasmine's behavior is different when we are not at home! Also doesn't PetSmart have a refund policy if you are not satisfied? I know that PetCo does.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Yes, you have gotten some really good suggestions. I wish there was a Like button on here & I would be clicking Like on every one of them. 

I think PetSmart does give refunds or either lets you take the class again for free. I do remember there was some kind of guarantee. We got lucky with our trainer there. But he will be leaving in March to go train service dogs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

before taking the class I also asked them about their "guarantee", and they said that they do refund the money or just keep giving the classes until the dog learns whatever the class was teaching. But I'm just a shy person and I expressed to the trainer how I was hoping to see better results, etc. But I was too chicken to tell her straight up that I wanted my money back, because she was really nice the whole time, but just didn't give any results..

And I was worried they would just make a big deal out of it to deny the refund anyways. Because she said she personally did see improvement in Cici (that her crying instead of barking sometimes was improvement). And I think it's probably too late now since it's been a month since it ended .


----------

